# Is chippex worth it?



## 93skjc (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi all got an evo 6 tme with some road rash to the front, the wings/bonnet/bumper. The bumper is getting resprayed as it has previously been before, but the bonnet/wings are original paint so don't want to be getting them repainted yet as there not desperately needing it yet, so looked in to chippex, looks impressive with the wipe on finger method, for the type of chips I have (small but quite populated in areas)

Is it a easy process, and how noticeable are they after? I've seen alot of poor touch ups before but this way looks pretty safe with the blending fluid, and looks an easy way to fill multiple chips quickly

I have left over colour matched paint for the car, so could try with a toothpick/small brushes then wet sand it back but sounds alot more work and alot Easier to make a mistake/make it stand out more, so is the chippex worth trying, and any advice over the normal clean first, taking my time, not expecting a flawless finish at all, but just don't want it looking like I've made a dot-to-dot image on my bonnet 










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Have a look at the new Detailing world youtube channel
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=409492


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I would reccomend chip ex kits.

Used them on my last 2 cars and they are great kits and do work.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

personally i thought they were utter garbage. got one at a heavily discounted rater for a review and you'd be better off with some paint and wet sand.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I wasn't overly impressed with them either.
I've had better results using a touch up kit.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

For solid non metallic paints I'm sure it would be pretty good, the only car I have tried it on is on a metallic Porsche and like when you sand back normal metallic paints it gives a different colour.

For yours defo give it a go its not a lot of money if it gives a half decent result


----------

